# Rockstud camera bag



## Frankie121

Hi! I purchased this bag from a site called “the list” after much research.. the site seems legit and the bag seems to be authentic, I do have one issue.. I specifically asked if I’d get the original tags and extra studs and their reply was yes, well I only received the studs and a hand written tag. How does this bag look?!


----------



## Ang12

Hello, I just bought a rock stud Valentino bag myself. It also came with just the storing bag and the red tags. From the pix you posted, it does look legit.


----------



## rajneon01

has anyone had quality issues with their bag. my rockstud hobo strap has peeled apart after only one year.


----------



## Frankie121

Ang12 said:


> Hello, I just bought a rock stud Valentino bag myself. It also came with just the storing bag and the red tags. From the pix you posted, it does look legit.


Thank you for you reply! After watching a million videos and comparing it to different sites I feel confident that it’s authentic. The bag feels so nice I felt like it had to be real.


----------



## Frankie121

rajneon01 said:


> has anyone had quality issues with their bag. my rockstud hobo strap has peeled apart after only one year.


This is my first Valentino bag and I’ve only used it once so far so I can’t help. But I hope mine lasts! Sorry this happened to you I would reach out to them.


----------

